# With Muzzleloader season fast approaching



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Everybody be safe!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^ X2 ^^^^
And thanks for posting the reminder Lundy.
Everyone stay safe, stay warm...and have a great m/l season.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

like sweetwater said be safe out there and stay warm if you can. if you get so cold you start to shiver its time to take a walk and warm yourself up. or call it quits and head in and partake of something warm. but never use booze to warm up.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> like sweetwater said be safe out there and stay warm if you can. if you get so cold you start to shiver its time to take a walk and warm yourself up. or call it quits and head in and partake of something warm. but never use booze to warm up.
> sherman


I've used booze to warm up and recall it working. 
I don't recall hunting after I was warm though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't recall hunting after I was warm though.[/QUOTE]

oh yeah, that'll work.
sherman


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

#3 down for the season... COLD morning today but they were on their feet....


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Lundy... it was a good clean heart shot. 60 yards.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't know there is no head shown in that picture.


----------

